# nokia 3300 MMC usb-storage

## Chineseyes

I have a nokia 3300 cell phone with a 64MB MMC usb-storage recognizes the card but when I try to mount the drive I get

localhost lun0 # mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/nokia/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

vfat msdos and the rest of the drivers are loaded I just can't mount the drive 

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: NOKIA     Model: 3300b             Rev: 0001

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

----------

